# Nexxo t720



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Anyone owned one of these -interested in hearing pros and cons. Hoping to go and look at one next week. 
Thanks


----------



## bellabee (May 16, 2010)

Not a t720 but a t660, which is very similar apart from layout, and we love it. Went to the NEC last week and had a good look round at all sorts of vans, but kept coming back to the Nexxos. Of everything we looked at, the only van we would have swapped our t660 for was a t720. It seemed so spacious and we felt you could put throws on the 2 single beds and use them as couches during the day. The t720 is slightly longer than the t660, but would still fit on the drive. We love everything about our Nexxo and think the Burstners are very stylish and well made. It all comes down to taste in the end, but if we could afford a new van we'd definitely go for the t720. The only negative from my OH's point of view is that the new Nexxos are on Fiat bases, whereas ours is on a Transit, and he's not keen on Fiat. Doesn't bother me. I just love the interior.


----------



## stepwilk (Jun 5, 2012)

We also have a Nexxo t720, as alredy stated v.spacious and comfortable.Does any one have any layout - construction drawings for a Nexxo t720? i'm considering adding a few bits ie a Sog and tv aerial and would like not to pay fitting charges.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

you should be able to fit both of them without drawings

joe


----------

